# Cubewhiz is down!



## Nukoca (May 19, 2009)

http://www.cubewhiz.com/

"Service is unavailable."

I was going there to print out some COLLs... but it's not there...


----------



## Ellis (May 19, 2009)

werks for me


----------



## nitrocan (May 19, 2009)

It's sometimes because of the bandwidth but it works for me.


----------



## fanwuq (May 19, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> http://www.cubewhiz.com/
> 
> "Service is unavailable."
> 
> I was going there to print out some COLLs... but it's not there...



jmbaum.110mb.com has good COLLs too. I also got a nice list, but I don't have a website. I'll probably just put them in the wiki eventually. There should be a list on the wiki already.


----------



## Nukoca (Jun 7, 2009)

ARG! It happened again! "Service is unavailable."


----------



## Ellis (Jun 7, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> ARG! It happened again! "Service is unavailable."



Not for me. refresh maybe?


----------



## byu (Jun 7, 2009)

It works for me...


----------



## Nukoca (Jun 7, 2009)

It's working again.. I don't know why it does that.


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 7, 2009)

Just save the whole website to your desktop and look it up from there.

or: type cache:www.cubewhiz.com to google and search.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 7, 2009)

Maybe waiting to PM Bob would be a brighter idea.


----------



## panyan (Jun 7, 2009)

to reduce cubewhiz's bandwidth problems, i have downloaded the complete site for you guys:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/fye1z7

i hope cubewhiz is ok with this and if not, ill remove link immediately.

I HAVE ONLY DONE THIS TO REDUCE BANDWITH PROBLEMS WITH CUBEWHIZ WEBSITE!


----------



## Ellis (Jun 7, 2009)

Honestly, I don't even think it was bandwidth problems. Both times Nukoca posted I tested the site within a minute or two and it was fine. Never any problems for me. I think it was just his browser or something... nothing to do with the site.


----------



## GermanCube (Jun 7, 2009)

panyan said:


> to reduce cubewhiz's bandwidth problems, i have *downloaded the complete site* for you guys




Maybe a noobie question, but how did you do this?


----------



## panyan (Jun 7, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > to reduce cubewhiz's bandwidth problems, i have *downloaded the complete site* for you guys
> ...



i used deepvacuum for mac (the superior operating system)


----------



## panyan (Jun 7, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Honestly, I don't even think it was bandwidth problems. Both times Nukoca posted I tested the site within a minute or two and it was fine. Never any problems for me. I think it was just his browser or something... nothing to do with the site.



if you dont need it, dont download it


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 7, 2009)

panyan said:


> GermanCube said:
> 
> 
> > panyan said:
> ...



I have nothing against macs, in fact I own one and love it, but

damn there are so so so many different software out there that can download a website. For example Flash Get for windows. How can that be a base for comparison?

or did you write that macs were superior just to write it there?


----------



## panyan (Jun 7, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> or did you write that macs were superior just to write it there?



yep, had to fit it in somewhere


----------



## shoot1510 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> http://www.cubewhiz.com/
> 
> "Service is unavailable."
> 
> I was going there to print out some COLLs... but it's not there...



Try using a proxy site. Then, type the website that you wanna go.

P.S: I got a error too, but I tried using a proxy site and it work! 

Edit: Some Proxy Sites: 
http://www.proxeasy.com/
http://proxita.com/
http://www.totalnetprivacy.com/
http://proxoxy.com/


----------



## panyan (Jun 7, 2009)

panyan said:


> to reduce cubewhiz's bandwidth problems, i have downloaded the complete site for you guys:
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/fye1z7
> 
> ...





shoot1510 said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.cubewhiz.com/
> ...



i already upped the whole site, and proxies have the same chance as non-proxy for getting through


----------

